# Tool list for working on vintage Schwinns



## BlackRockJohhny (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello!

I want to learn how to do all the  mechanical work that can be done on vintage Schwinns.  I can do things like change flts, repair chains, do basic wheel truing, but I am FAR from being able to fully overhaul and/or restore old bikes.  I have several 70s Schwinns (Varsitys, Super Sports, Paramounts).  I also have the 1973 edition of "Glenn's Complete Bicycle Manual".
My thought is to work through every chapter of the book on either the bikes I have or similar bikes I buy just for the purpose of practice.  In other words, go through a sort of "training course" using the book.
So, two questions:
1.  Does that sound like a reasonable plan?
2.  If so, could someone point me to the list of the tools and supplies I will need for this "training course".  I realize that, for the Campy components on the Paramounts, the full set of Campy tools is super expensive and WAY beyond what I can afford.  So, maybe a full list of tools for the bikes like the Varsity, and a minimum set of Campy tools for the Paramounts.

Thanks in advance!

P.S.  Anyone know where I can find a 1938 Schwinn Paramount?


John


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 30, 2018)

BlackRockJohhny said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to learn how to do all the  mechanical work that can be done on vintage Schwinns.  I can do things like change flts, repair chains, do basic wheel truing, but I am FAR from being able to fully overhaul and/or restore old bikes.  I have several 70s Schwinns (Varsitys, Super Sports, Paramounts).  I also have the 1973 edition of "Glenn's Complete Bicycle Manual".
> My thought is to work through every chapter of the book on either the bikes I have or similar bikes I buy just for the purpose of practice.  In other words, go through a sort of "training course" using the book.
> ...




If possible, I would suggest a visit to local bike shop that works on bicycles.
I took one of my schwinn wheels that required more work  than I 
could handle at home.
The mechanic was an older guy who was very knowledgeable and I enjoyed listening
to him talk about bicycles of the past. We became friends and I got to see
firsthand what tools and methods he applied.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 30, 2018)

I think your plan of attach to work on bikes is great!   I suggest you just start working on the bikes and buy the tools as you need them. One good thing to do is to make sure you have a work stand for the bike as it makes working on bikes so much easier.  To start 8", 10", 12" crescent wrenches, cone wrenches, Park CN-10 Cable cutter/crimper,  pedal wrench, Park DAG2-2 (derailuer alignment gauge), freewheel/cassette removal tool (and chain whip if you need it on any vintage bikes) go a long way. Keep in mind that there are quite a few tools you will probably not need unless you are building from the frame up (i.e bearing press, Fork crown tool, star nut setting too, bottom bracket threading tools, etc). Keep your eyes open for bike shops going out of business as they will typically offload the tools and bike stands for good prices. Also check on ebay for Park tools under "used" condition... you can get some deals there. Craigslist also always has Park tools for sale. If you hit mother load of tools that is always a great thing, but until then just buy what you need... Unfortunately you are also dealing with Campy and that takes things off in a direction of its own. Lastly, if you use the park tool "Big blue book of bicycle repair" it is tailored for newer bikes (1990 - 2018 vintage). While you have the older (1973 edition)  you may want to look into  "Glenn's new complete Bicycle Manual (ISBN 0-517-54313-3)" as it also includes some new nexus 3 speed rebuild/servicing. I also have both, but my old one fell apart a long time ago from over use. Lastly, RJ the bike guy on youtube has a lot of great videos that can help: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaAK2FaxQ2xiBbAUVZsvDYQ

Have fun!
Ken-


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Sep 30, 2018)

2jakes said:


> If possible, I would suggest a visit to local bike shop that works on bicycles.
> I took one of my schwinn wheels that required more work  than I
> could handle at home.
> The mechanic was an older guy who was very knowledgeable and I enjoyed listening
> ...




Thanks, great advice!


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Sep 30, 2018)

oskisan said:


> I think your plan of attach to work on bikes is great!   I suggest you just start working on the bikes and buy the tools as you need them. One good thing to do is to make sure you have a work stand for the bike as it makes working on bikes so much easier.  To start 8", 10", 12" crescent wrenches, cone wrenches, Park CN-10 Cable cutter/crimper,  pedal wrench, Park DAG2-2 (derailuer alignment gauge), freewheel/cassette removal tool (and chain whip if you need it on any vintage bikes) go a long way. Keep in mind that there are quite a few tools you will probably not need unless you are building from the frame up (i.e bearing press, Fork crown tool, star nut setting too, bottom bracket threading tools, etc). Keep your eyes open for bike shops going out of business as they will typically offload the tools and bike stands for good prices. Also check on ebay for Park tools under "used" condition... you can get some deals there. Craigslist also always has Park tools for sale. If you hit mother load of tools that is always a great thing, but until then just buy what you need... Unfortunately you are also dealing with Campy and that takes things off in a direction of its own. Lastly, if you use the park tool "Big blue book of bicycle repair" it is tailored for newer bikes (1990 - 2018 vintage). While you have the older (1973 edition)  you may want to look into  "Glenn's new complete Bicycle Manual (ISBN 0-517-54313-3)" as it also includes some new nexus 3 speed rebuild/servicing. I also have both, but my old one fell apart a long time ago from over use. Lastly, RJ the bike guy on youtube has a lot of great videos that can help: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaAK2FaxQ2xiBbAUVZsvDYQ
> 
> Have fun!
> Ken-




Appreciate the response.  Will definitely follow your suggestions!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2018)

Ditto, what Ken said.
Great advice!

P. S. The 1938 Schwinn Paramount will take some luck and patients.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 30, 2018)

When you're working on an old bike, and particularly an old utility bike or old lightweight, the tools you have depend on the kind of work you perform. You'll have to decide which category is your goal for these bikes.

The most "basic" level of work is stuff that's yearly or monthly maintenance: changing tires; swapping a new chain; replacing brake cables/pads; and adjusting all the stuff that gets adjusted once or twice a year (shifters/cables; derailleurs; wheel truing; etc). This category can maintain the bike and do small jobs, but relies on a shop to do anything "big".

An intermediate level might be someone who takes the bike down to its basic components, but does not build basic components or manufacture stand-in parts; or the like. This is where you can take the bike down to its basics: re-build a bottom bracket; tear down/swap brake calipers; re-build a headset for new bearings; replace spokes and re-tension wheels; etc. This person can do most of the stuff that comes up.

Advanced - build wheels from raw parts; totally tear-down internal gear hubs to bare axle; do frame alignments with the frame arm; etc. This is where you completely take every last bearing out of the bike and it's just a frame on a stand that needs to be adjusted using the fork jig or the frame bending arm. You may need to grind/drill out frozen stuff and you may need to actually make your own stand-in small parts where replacements are no available.

Constructor - you can do everything and you can braze your own frames/forks. You can build a bike from pipes. If you're in this category you're wasting your time online and should be building bikes/teaching courses yourself.

As you go up the ladder, you rely less and less on bike shops to do the "hard stuff" and more on just doing it yourself. Of course, this means a greater investment in time and money in tools and learning. Re-building bikes yourself is the best training. The books help, but you learn by doing in all of this.

One thing that is universal - do not go cheap on your wrenches. Buy a good set of combination wrenches (crescent/box combo) and buy a good set of adjustible wrenches. "Autocraft" isn't going to cut it. Buy USA-made Craftsman old school; Snap-On; or Napa. People monkeying around with Home Depot bolts/nuts can afford to mess up, but when working with proprietary stuff that's expensive/hard-to-find, you can't bugger them.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 30, 2018)

Good cone wrenches, a decent workstand and
A thread file really help.  If you are working on 10 speeds, freewheel removers will be needed.  For learning, try to find a local bike co-op. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2018)

Parks bike stand ,number 1 item.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi John - here are tools I use consistently to clean vintage Schwinns. I am working in a bicycle repair shop now and have quite a few other tools but this list will get you 99% of where you need to be on old Schwinns.  The Glenn's is a good manual and the Schwinn Service manuals are also invaluable.

*Shop tool list:*

PS-10 bike stand with work tray

Air compressor with blow nozzle

A bench wheel with wire brush and buffing wheel

Variable speed drill with various bits and wire brushes

Dremyl tool with brass brushes

Bench vise with brass jaws and a axle holder

Hammer, no bounce nylon hammer.

Hand punch set

A full set of SAE (standard) wrenches  (open/box end) and socket set as most vintage Schwinn's hardware uses that size.

A full set of metric wrenches open/box end and socket set because...

A good set of Phillips and Flat screwdrivers (no ragged tips) and a T handle driver with a variety of bits.

"Y" Allen wrenches and "Y" socket wrenches

"L" type metric Allen wrench set

Headlamp for detail work

13-18mm cone wrenches, caliper spring tool, and a thin 10mm for caliper locknuts.

3rd and 4th hand cable tools

Headset locknut spanners and bottom bracket spanners with lock ring ends

Small to large Crescent wrenches, pipe wrench, vise grips, needle-nose pliers, and channel locks.

Atom, Normandy, Shimano, etc. removers for vintage freewheels.

Chain whip

Cotterless crank extractor

Schwinn kickstand tool

Red, green, and black Park spoke wrenches

Good truing stand and dishing tool

Chain breaker, chain wear gauge

*Cleaning aids:*

Bike Wash (or 409, citric cleaner, etc.)
Brass wool and brass hand brushes used with Citric acid solution
Kiddie pool with oxalic acid bath for rusted paint
0000 steel wool/oil
Acetone (for removing decals and gummy residues)
Hairspray (for grip removal and installation)
Isopropyl alcohol
Fine rubbing compound
Chrome polish
Turtle wax
Happich Simichrome polish
Clear mineral spirits
Dollar Tree toothbrushes and old t-shirts for rags.

Here are some Before/After albums of some of my work. There are links in albums that outline cleaning techniques that you may find helpful as well.

I have worked in a number of bike shops since the 1970s but there are folks on this site that have forgotten more than I'll ever know. I feel like I have wasted a day if I don't learn something new and useful and the CABE is the best place for that education!

Happy Trails!


----------



## morton (Oct 2, 2018)

I started out working on Huffy's, JC Penney bikes and whatever I found on the curb set out for trash. I didn't know much but learned a lot working on them and made a lot of mistakes but fortunately didn't ruin any good bikes. The first "good" bike I found was a World Sport but I put it aside cause I didn't want to screw it up and I didn't have a crank puller.  Later, I got the puller and gained some knowledge and I tore it apart down to the frame, cleaned and repacked all the bearings and it became my favorite ride for many happy miles.  It now rests on my wall in the man cave and every time I look at it I remember the joy it gave to me.

My working knowledge came from books, the net, the CABE, friends, and asking questions of locals who knew more than I did.

As for tools, I gathered all I needed in steps.  Yard sales, flea markets, Craig's list, bike shows and bike shops were my best sources. At one point I purchased a set of Park cone wrenchs for $2 each and from CL a Park stand (one of the better models) dirty and with paint all over it but in perfect working condition for $25.  And the crank puller I got for $3 looked like it was never used.  This past weekend I got a Park head nut wrench for $2 so the bargains are still out there.  I don't think I have invested $150 for all my tools and can work on almost any older bike and that includes my compressor for which  I paid a whopping $25, an early morning yard sale find.








Finally, I throw virtually nothing away except frames, rusty chains, bent beyond repair items, and old tires/tubes.  I usually despoke wheels and keep the hub, spokes, and nipples.  I don't have much left for older bikes however, cause I sold off much of my collection a number of years ago but I still find things lurking in corners like these axel sets.




It's been a hoot over the past few decades.  I figure over the years I've about broken even while pursuing a hobby that was fun and paid great health dividends. I've done over 10,000 miles since hip replacement and while suffering from a hernia, kidney stones, Parkinson's and spinal stenosis.

My point to all this bable is there are few hobbies, if any, that cost less and provide more enjoyment.  Good luck on your efforts.


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks to everyone!  I'm fired up!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 8, 2018)

Does he also need a waiting room for these patients? How much patience does he need with them? 




cyclingday said:


> Ditto, what Ken said.
> Great advice!
> 
> P. S. The 1938 Schwinn Paramount will take some luck and patients.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 8, 2018)

this is what I use on anything post-1950 Schwinn
best tool for them 
oxygen and acetylene Victor cutting torch



just kidding obviously, but @bikemonkey probably summed it up perfectly


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2018)

I always use a bike stand with a tool tray.Also a magnetic dish from Harbor Freight  for small screws,etc, I also put a plastic tarp under the Parks bike stand.When tittle parts or ball bearings fall on a concrete floor they roll under things and are impossible to find at times.The tarp prevents the little parts from getting lost or bouncing away.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> Does he also need a waiting room for these patients? How much patience does he need with them?




I stained korectud!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 8, 2018)

vincev said:


> I always use a bike stand with a tool tray.Also a magnetic dish from Harbor Freight  for small screws,etc, I also put a plastic tarp under the Parks bike stand.When tittle parts or ball bearings fall on a concrete floor they roll under things and are impossible to find at times.The tarp prevents the little parts from getting lost or bouncing away.



No joke..I spend way too much time looking for small parts (never did find that tank screw) that bounce into the 4th dimension...frustrating as hell...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 8, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> No joke..I spend way too much time looking for small parts (never did find that tank screw) that bounce into the 4th dimension...frustrating as hell...



That is were a set of magnetic tip screw drivers come in handy


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 8, 2018)

The tool that I've gotten the most use out of lately is the 2" x 3" x 1/2" magnet that's taped to a 3' long dowel rod.   Great for reaching into all those places screws, nuts, washers, etc., which have a mind of their own, like to hide.  I drove a nail into an overhead rafter just to have a place to hang it that makes it easily accessible.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 9, 2018)

A bike stand, chain breaker tool, a adjustable wrench, a collection of screw drivers, spoke wrench (this will allow you to complete most of the work, even if you don't always have the right tool for the job.

Over the years I have purchased several specialty tools when needed for convenience, but was almost always able to figure out alternative ways of getting things done when needed before I had them.

I had a good head start, with various inherited non biking themed hand tools, and was able to crudely make a few items I needed at times just to get the job done.

Just start with the basics, and buy them when you need them. Years later, I have so many miscellaneous tools I sometimes forget I have them. My thinking always was I could either pay someone to do this for me, or buy the tool and have it for ever.

Tools for cranks, bottom brackets and cassette removal are specialized tools for specific purposes. When you can''t figure out another way buy them when you need them. I have found the right tool makes the job much easier, but is not always necessary to get the job at hand done.

If you ever get stuck, and are not sure what tool you need for your bike, I'm sure people here will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 11, 2018)

_"Cheap tools are extravagance that no one can afford"_...from a Sutherland's manual.


----------

